# Internet Stabilitätstest



## Astarothkun (28. Februar 2011)

*Internet Stabilitätstest*

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit bei einigen Servern Probleme mit größeren Downloads (>1GB) und bestimmte Onlinespiele zeigen mich als regelmäßig neu verbindend an.
Beim Surfen oder auch in MSN & TS3 bemerke ich davon nichts.
An unserem Router (Fritzbox 7240) hat sich nichts geändert. Ich habe allerdings einen neuen Rechner, kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass das Problem treiberbezogen ist.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es entweder ein Problem mit meiner Internet Verbindung gibt oder der Fehler bei dem/den Server(n) liegt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Verbindungs-Stabilitätstest (also nicht Speedtest) durchzuführen um den Fehler zu erforschen?
System: Win 7 Ultimate 64bit.
CPU: Intel i5 2400
Mainboard: Asus P8H67M-Pro (Onboard LAN verwendet)


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet Stabilitätstest*

Moin
Gibt schon möglich die Stabilität zu testen doch wirst du mit dem Ergebnissen nicht viel erforschen können^^.

Mögliche Ursachen könnten :
zu höher Ping , zu viel Packet Loss oder Jitter sein.



> @echo off
> 
> ECHO Bitte Ziele eingeben( durch Leerzeichen getrennt):
> SET /p ip=
> ...



Einfach also .bat Datei Speichern und Ausführen dann kanste deinen Ping und Packet Loss Prüfen.


----------



## Astarothkun (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Internet Stabilitätstest*

Vielen Dank für das Script und deine Hilfe -Phoenix-.
Ich konnte dabei allerdings keine Fehler entdecken

```
Ping wird ausgefhrt fr pcgameshardware.de [62.146.104.132] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=38ms TTL=54
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=54
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=54
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=54
Antwort von 62.146.104.132: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=54

Ping-Statistik fr 62.146.104.132:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 5, Empfangen = 5, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 37ms, Maximum = 38ms, Mittelwert = 37ms
```

Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass mein alter Laptop (im WLAN) diese Symptome nicht hat.
Firewall (Windows & Kaspersky sind schon komplett deaktiviert und auch eine testweise Freigabe aller Ports für einige Minuten hat keine Besserung am PC gebracht.
Was noch bleibt wäre ein Treiberupdate und/oder Kabel überprüfen, allerdings frage ich mich ob die Standart Asus Treiber meines recht neuen Mainboards wirklich solche Probleme verursachen.

Ich werde morgen mal versuchen ob der Laptop am selben Kabel wie der PC auch solche Probleme bekommt oder nicht und mich danach noch mal melden, falls ihr bis dahin nicht noch ein paar Ideen für mich habt.

(Offtopic: Allerdings wurde mir heute auch im TS gesagt, dass die  Soundqualität am neuen PC mit Onboard Sound deutlich schlechter ist als  im Laptop, also ist vielleicht ein Mainboardwechsel oder generelles Treiberupdate von Nöten, falls denn überhaupt schon eine neue Version existiert.)


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

*AW: Internet Stabilitätstest*

5 Pings langen da nicht. Lass mal so 10.000 pings laufen. Alternativ könntest du dir eine Netzwerkkarte besorgen und es mit dieser versuchen. 100Mbit Karten gibt es ja schon für 5 Euro.


----------



## Astarothkun (1. März 2011)

*AW: Internet Stabilitätstest*


```
Ping-Statistik fr 62.146.104.132:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 10000, Empfangen = 10000, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 35ms, Maximum = 2262ms, Mittelwert = 36ms
```
Keine Aussetzer zu finden auf PC am LAN Kabel mit diesem Test... da muss ich wohl noch weiter suchen.
Ich werd heute Abend mal eine LAN Karte einbauen, die ich hier noch liegen habe.


----------



## -Phoenix- (1. März 2011)

*AW: Internet Stabilitätstest*

Nen Ping von 2262ms ned schlecht^^. Am besten mal wie gesagt mit einer neuen NIC probiren.


----------



## Astarothkun (1. März 2011)

*AW: Internet Stabilitätstest*

Das Problem mit dem Ping konnte ich offensichtlich durch einen neuen NIC beheben, allerdings ging mir dadurch auf unerklärliche Weise der Onboard Sound verlohren, welcher auch nach dem ich die Karte noch einmal entfernt habe nicht wieder auftaucht, aber das gehört dann wohl in einen anderen Bereich.
Jedenfalls danke für die kompetente Hilfe Phoenix.


----------

